# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testosterone and IBS

## grumpee

Prior to going on TRT and running my first cyle I suffered from IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) pretty bad. A few days after my first shot 4 months ago I have not had a single issue with it.. Just out of curious , how does test help the IBS symptoms stay away ? Is it the increased protein synthesis ?

----------


## PPC

> Prior to going on TRT and running my first cyle I suffered from IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome) pretty bad. A few days after my first shot 4 months ago I have not had a single issue with it.. Just out of curious , how does test help the IBS symptoms stay away ? Is it the increased protein synthesis ?


After my husband's Father died traumatically, my husband developed severe IBS. It was mostly chronic diarrhea after every meal. He had to bathroom map where ever we went. Did lots of tests, could not find anything. He had this for almost a year.

He started T and this problem went away. T and GH are repair hormones. I think you might be onto something with the protein synthesis. I simply think he did not have enough T to get over the problem before starting shots. Also, since it was obviously grief related, T's effect on his CNS helped out also.

----------


## sprinter911

Very interesting theory. Definitely worth researching of you have IBS. Makes sense to me but I'm haven't practicing medicine for years now.

----------


## subnet

now that you mention it grumpee, I have experienced the same. Was getting IBS pretty bad, but thought it was just stress-related. The problem didn't really start going away until I started TRT last fall. Don't know why but it's nice to be relatively IBS-free  :7up:

----------


## pittbulldad

IBS is usually either stress or diet induced.. most likely after going on TRT/HRT you changed your diet and that helped reduce your IBS. The other thought being with the TRT/HRT your hormone levels are more balanced making you better able to handle stress..

----------


## PPC

> IBS is usually either stress or diet induced.. most likely after going on TRT/HRT you changed your diet and that helped reduce your IBS. The other thought being with the TRT/HRT your hormone levels are more balanced making you better able to handle stress..


Same diet pre and post trt for my husband. But yes, the balanced levels have helped him manage stress better for the most part.

----------


## grumpee

My diet was actually cleaner before TRT. As soon as I went on TRT I started eating everything in sight.... Must be the balanced levels managed my stress better.

----------


## jlguitar

It is better because of the steady levels of hormone you are getting from the cypionate or enanthate .If you were to take sustanon your i.b.s. would get alot worse because of the unsteady release of hormone.

----------


## grumpee

> It is better because of the steady levels of hormone you are getting from the cypionate or enanthate.If you were to take sustanon your i.b.s. would get alot worse because of the unsteady release of hormone.


Since I put my self on TRT and only had access to T400 at the time thats what I was on before I ran a cycle of it.

prop
cyp
enanthate 
deca 
phynl

----------


## jlguitar

How is your ibs on t400 as compared to just cypionate or enanthate because for me sustanon was pure hell on my i.b.s. and you are right about diet,there are things i just cant eat.

----------

